# Dull, rough horse coat advice



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

When was the horse with the dull coat last dewormed?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you have 2 horses on the same feed and they have nice hair..
one horse on different feed with ugg hair..
change feed to what the others are eating


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Both horses were last dewormed beginning of February, they are due beginning of next month.

Other two horse are on sweet feed, I was always told not to really give sweetfeed to horses as it's like giving candy to a kid. Which is why i had bought the Martin's Happy Trails which my horse has been on since November

the horse with the dull hair has always had this kind of hair, this isn't new and she's turning 7 next month


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I would say do a fecal egg count and see if maybe she needs more deworming than the other. Or she could just have problems with dry skin, if that's the case adding flax to her diet should really help.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

It could also be a copper deficiency. Buy some copper, and give in the feed.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks i have informed myself for the price of the fecal count, vet is only in town once a week so I will get one done and see if she has internal parasites that won't go away! 

I will also look into checking out copper, we are very limited in what we can buy, small town and no local tack shop...

If anyone can think about anything else, your very welcome to comment!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Has the dull coated horse shed out the winter hair? If it's still the winter coat, that's a duller, more air filled hairs to begin with. Rice bran works great for bringing out shine in a summer coat.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

All the 3 horses are shedding their winter coat right now and we still have lots of snow and it's still pretty cold out here


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Before you go adding anything or subtracting anything to horse's diet/feed, you need to get vet to pull blood for CBC.

Horse could have thyroid problems, and many vitamins and minerals need other minerals and vitamins to keep them balanced, and keep from harming horse. There could be a myriad of things wrong with it.

Liver damage will also cause a hair coat to be odd too.

What coat color does the sickly looking one have?


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have had a blood test done this past summer around august because she was sick but turned out she had heaves (which i have under control and she's doing really well) blood tests came out good and nothing was wrong except her sugar level was a little bit low. 

I have leftovers of Equine super diet s.b mineral and vitamins that i bought from the vet this summer, i mixed some in her feed tonight and I will continue to give it and hopefully see changes in a week or two...

Palomine, her coat is liverchestnut and white, she's an appaloosa X QH varnish roan with spotted blanket


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

I would get a fecal count done as well. Sometimes a wormer won't work well for one horse but do great for another. DO you rotate out the types of wormer you use? I have had success using BOSS and getting a shiny coat s well.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes i am following a wormer protocol control that was recommended by a vet. I deworm 4 times a year using these:
1. Nov. - ivermectin (Eqvalan Gold) after hard frost
2. Feb. - moxidectin (Quest)
3. May - Fenbendazole (Safe-Guard)
4. Aug. - repeat the same treatment from May
5. go back to 1. 

Fecal egg count coming up this Tuesday once vet is in town, i'm extremely curious about the results!

What is BOSS exactly if i may ask?


----------

